# Sticky  Financial Assistance For Veterinary Care.



## Roxy_Nie

I know some of us hit hard times and our babies may get sick or hurt.

You or your veterinarian may contact any of the following organizations to see if you are eligible for financial assistance from them:

Pit Bull Rescue Central
Web: Pit Bull Rescue Central
Breed-specific or other limitations: Pit Bull or Pit Bull mixes only; spay/neuter, life threatening conditions and, under certain circumstances, other surgery.

Ashley's Angels Fund
Raleigh, NC
http://www.ashleyfund.org/index.html

NY SAVE (Save Animals in Veterinary Emergency)
331 West 57th Street, Suite 293, New York, NY 10019
Web: NY Save
Phone: (212) 246-0057
E-mail at AOL.com - Welcome to AOL

American Animal Hospital Association (AAHA): Helping Pets Fund
P.O. Box 150899, Denver, CO 80215-0899
Web: AAHA Helping Pets Fund
Phone: (866) 443-5738
Fax: (720) 963-4404
E-mail:[email protected]

Vet-I-Care
P.O. Box 41, Clarksburg, NJ 08510
Web: Vet-I-Care: Veterinarian Financial Assistance
Phone: (609) 259-8300 x126
E-mail: Vet-I-Care: Veterinarian Financial Assistance

Help-A-Pet
P.O. Box 244, Hinsdale, IL 60522
Web: Help A Pet
Phone: (630) 986-9504
Breed-specific or other limitations: Assistance focused on physically and mentally challenged individuals, senior citizens, and children of the working poor.

In Memory of Magic
Web: IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets
Breed-specific or other limitations: No assistance with routine care or vet care already received; see full list of qualifications online. (Note: Once approved, can raise money from online community of supporters; must communicate online and respond to e-mails within 24 hours.)

Magic Bullet Fund
P.O. Box 2574, Briarcliff, NY 10510
Web: Fight Canine Cancer
E-mail: Fight Canine Cancer
Breed-specific or other limitations: Only canines after diagnosis of cancer; under 10 years old. Family must be incapable of funding cancer treatment without assistance and must correspond online everyday with caseworker and with online community of supporters.

The Pet Fund
1510 19th Street, Sacramento, CA 95814
Web: The Pet Fund
Phone: (916) 443-6007
E-mail:The Pet Fund
Breed-specific or other limitations: No routine or preventative care and no treatment where the prognosis for survival beyond six months is 50% or less.

United Animal Nations LifeLine
P.O. Box 188890, Sacramento, CA 95818
Web: www.uan.org/lifeline/
Phone: (916) 429-2457
E-mail: [email protected]
Breed-specific or other limitations: No assistance with routine care, ongoing illness, testing/diagnosis, or if vet care already received and pet released from care; see full list of qualifications online.

Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Program
1641 Elizabeth Lane Yuba City, CA 95993
Web: FELINE VETERINARY EMERGENCY ASSISTANCE
E-mail: [email protected]t
Breed-specific or other limitations: Cats/kittens only; life-threatening illnesses, injuries, or conditions or one that seriously compromises the quality of life. (Note: Contact them to see if they currently are accepting applications.)

I will continue to add to this list as I come across more......


----------



## 9361

I did not see this link I am going to call every one of them for Helena.


----------



## fortyfootelf

*thank you* as this will be usfull to many of us. i wish i could make this a sticky, lol but i dont have that authority. i know when my rents dog had toncilitous the med bills alone cost over $1400. for most of us that is a huge dent in the pocket book. do you know if they only help out the west coast or does it matter where you are located?


----------



## Nizmosmommy

Thanks.
With a baby on the way and only Trevor working money is tight,
and I'm sure you've read at some point all our health issues with Nismo.
So these may prove to be very helpful.
Thanks again for taking the time to look them up.


----------



## dixieland

Great thread and great info!Thanks!


----------



## Wingman

I forgot to tell everyone, and it's been a while now, so I forget which one of the above links it was. But I got assistance to spay Savannah. They paid for 50 dollars of the procedure, and it helped out a lot! 

The only suggestion that I have is that you talk to your vet about this, tell them all the details, and be PREPARED to pay the full amount of surgery. Because with Savannah I had to pay the full amount, then the organization called in the next day and paid the 50, which I was reimbursed for. So just be prepared to pay for the full amount, and then get reimbursed.


----------



## pit4life

has anyone tried this out for life threatening illnesses? last 3 months i had 2 seperate occasions of my dogs having life threatening illnesses like parvo, then an illness to the liver. ovet 3k for both combined. and put me in a horrible spot.


----------



## AmStaffyAmy

I'm lucky my dog's vet is a family friend. I'm really secured with regards to my American Staffordshire terrier care.


----------



## Koleana

Does anyone have details regarding if assistance is limited to certain cities states? We live in Hawaii, just wondering if these things are available to us out here


----------



## angelbaby

I think like up here it varies province to province or in your case might be state to state. call your local vet though they most likely know or have info on stuff like this. We use one through our vet it is a $10 a month fee and covers all expenses within the office like shots, exams, x rays ect. It is not a company we go through it is just the vet himself. However anything outside like when we have to send in for tests outside the office we have to pay those fees.


----------



## Jack0610

*Health Questions*

My Baby, Mike (he's 3 yrs old & weighs 70-75 lbs). Recently somehow got out of the fence & fought with another dog. I called my son over & he brought Mike in the house. I am poor, I don't have a way to take him to the vet. The closet one to me charges 200.00 per visit. I can't control Mike walking on a leash, he'd be dragging me down the street. I've been washing the wounds with peroxide & putting Neosporin on them. He has an appetite & is getting around o.k. Any suggestions as to what else I can do ? Please Help Me & Mike ?


----------



## ames

Jack0610 said:


> My Baby, Mike (he's 3 yrs old & weighs 70-75 lbs). Recently somehow got out of the fence & fought with another dog. I called my son over & he brought Mike in the house. I am poor, I don't have a way to take him to the vet. The closet one to me charges 200.00 per visit. I can't control Mike walking on a leash, he'd be dragging me down the street. I've been washing the wounds with peroxide & putting Neosporin on them. He has an appetite & is getting around o.k. Any suggestions as to what else I can do ? Please Help Me & Mike ?


Start a new thread you may get more answers. You need to make sure your fence is sucre or get a proper tie out so it doesn't happen again. Please don't leave your dog outside unsupervised until that happens. Call the vet and ask for their help over the phone. I have no idea how bad your dog is or the one he fought. You should offer to pay the et bulls for the other dog but if you can't pay for your own dog I don't see how you will pay for the other one. Good luck. Take a look at the training section for ideas on how to walk with your dog.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

